# starting my 1st tank, need help



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

so im finally starting to look at tanks can you guys take a look at some set ups and let me know what you think and what i need to look for. I would like to eventually end up with a nice looking reef with mostly inverts and oddities. I know this isnt going to happen over night, i want to find something that can help me get things going. Ive got about $500 right now to use, then what ever extra paycheck money i can use, luckily my B-day is coming up 


heres an ad i saw 

"i got a 65gallon tall dimensions 3'tallx3'longx2'deep. not a typical looking aquarium. Oak stand with glass canopy. I have a eshopps wet/dry filter with a sea clone 100 protein skimmer also have a berline 400 gallon skimmer that is external. i do not have a pump for the sump mine just burnt out after 5 years. inside the tank i have 2 koralia power heads both #4. I have about 20 pounds of live rock and some fish. The light is the best piece. It's a aqauticlife 36' t5 2 blue attinic bulbs 2 white 10000k daylight bulbs and 8 LED moon lights. features a programable timer to simulate actual day and night all on 1 power cord. i also have test kits hydrometers salt buckets and other stuff. $450. youll never find a deal like this over $2000 in stuff." 

waiting for pics & info on if he still has the sump system

not much out their now that im finally getting around to buying something


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

100 Gallon Bow Front Corner Aquarium Tank
Salt water aquarium, glass is a bow front, 35" front to back, 55" across the front of the bow, 61" height.
Includes: all live rock, sand & fish (1-puffer, 1-yellow tang, 2-clownfish, 2- damsel), 12x24x16 (WxLxH) 20 gallon sump refugium (with skimmer), 36" Coralife Lunar Light, 2-1050gph Koralia circulation pumps, heater & auto fish feeder.
Tank is currently up and running, ending long time hobby, firm $500. Will throw in remaining salt, fish food and all accessorizes.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry Mark, but I do not get it. Are you starting new tank and need advice or selling old one?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> Sorry Mark, but I do not get it. Are you starting new tank and need advice or selling old one?


starting my 1st saltwater those are 2 separate ads my ideal tank is between 60-75g with an acrylic sump (i want a mantis shrimp  ) but beggers cant be choosers lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not like these two, bow front in particular. Very difficalt to maintain and no proper access to the sump. If I see someting will let you know

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> I do not like these two, bow front in particular. Very difficalt to maintain and no proper access to the sump. If I see someting will let you know


thank you i was wondering if i should just start from scratch and build slowly i found this tank its not to far from me. I asked for pics and he sent me to a link of his photo bucket acc it shows a lot of very nice looking tanks but didnt show much of tank in question so i asked for clearer pics

http://s713.photobucket.com/albums/ww137/wha_gwan/?action=view&current=DSC08254.jpg

"I have here a standard 65 gallon aquarium
36x18x24

Its in mint condition.
It is drilled in the back with an overflow.

It is a great Saltwtaer/reef tank.

The tank is mint, It was my display tank.

120$ OBO,
Dont lowball!!! the over flow itself was 70$+bulkhead10$+tank110$.

I will also throw in a simple 2x4 stand."

The tank is a standard 65g.
It has a 1.5" hole for a drain..

It has a standard hex shaped over flow with teeth.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is much better, but probably wait and will get better set up. Because, just new pump will cost you at least 100 + plumbing +pump. I know it is difficult to wait. Try to register to AP. They always have a deals for anything, but make sure to enter all info during registration or your request for reg. will be rejected. In case you will need these parameters send me message and I will send you a data. Just wondering, why you did not get set up from Librarian here on the forum
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/
More to say, that you can drill your 55G for $20 and make a overflow by yourself. fror sheet of fiberglass. You can see it on the image



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> This is much better, but probably wait and will get better set up. Because, just new pump will cost you at least 100 + plumbing +pump. I know it is difficult to wait. Try to register to AP. They always have a deals for anything, but make sure to enter all info during registration or your request for reg. will be rejected. In case you will need these parameters send me message and I will send you a data. Just wondering, why you did not get set up from Librarian here on the forum
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/
> More to say, that you can drill your 55G for $20 and make a overflow by yourself. fror sheet of fiberglass. You can see it on the image


thanks ill try them, i wanted librarians i was going to get it but a few people cut up the skimmer so i hesitated by then time i decided i should get it he sold it  i was even considering the tank liz had but by the time i made my mind up it was gone. I sold my 55 a few people told me it wasnt wide enough for proper circulation, I really liked the foot print of librarians wish i had moved faster. Ive already come to terms with needing to wait ive got my 2 small tanks to stop me for cracking up lol. Thanks again for the help i have no idea what im doing here, im a little intimidated by setting up a sump it looks confusing


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

just registered for AP thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

go trough this one. there are alot of pictures and explanaitions. You can use cheaper equipment, but idea is the same

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is the Solana on AP a consideration? I know there are some folks on here running them successfully. I don't know how good they are, but they are very pretty tanks! I bet you could get him to throw in the light for a better price, too. And if it's the guy I'm thinking it is, he's just on the West Mountain...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Is the Solana on AP a consideration? I know there are some folks on here running them successfully. I don't know how good they are, but they are very pretty tanks! I bet you could get him to throw in the light for a better price, too. And if it's the guy I'm thinking it is, he's just on the West Mountain...


you having 90G and telling him to get 34G?  he will think about getting bigger in a few weeks after starting 34

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, good point  But I've seen some beautiful Solanas and I don't think he's gonna get a decent 90 with all gear in his price range...



sig said:


> you having 90G and telling him to get 34G?  he will think about getting bigger in a few weeks after starting 34


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> LOL, good point  But I've seen some beautiful Solanas and I don't think he's gonna get a decent 90 with all gear in his price range...


I already had one "good SS skimmer" - $200 went to the trash in 3 months

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> go trough this one. there are alot of pictures and explanaitions. You can use cheaper equipment, but idea is the same


which one?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

carmenh said:


> LOL, good point  But I've seen some beautiful Solanas and I don't think he's gonna get a decent 90 with all gear in his price range...


the $500 is just the cash on hand i should have at least $200 each month i can dump into this, not expecting to get everything and have it up and running in a week. Im more focused on getting the basics, starting my water cycle and acquiring my rock and substrate


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> the $500 is just the cash on hand i should have at least $200 each month i can dump into this, not expecting to get everything and have it up and running in a week. Im more focused on getting the basics, starting my water cycle and acquiring my rock and substrate


Good approuch and I had Coroife Super 125. Never buy this one or 65
Carmen can say more about these

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

would you recommend getting a used skimmer or should i buy a new one


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know Mark. I got new one now, but it was almost $400. Skimmer is the more important part of the set up

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

any other skimmers i should stay away from?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am just 5 months in the SW. Go trough equipment treads. They are several discussions

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Carmen can't say much about them here...this is a family-friendly forum 

In all seriousness, I do hear that the CSS's can be modded and played with to get them operating efficiently and trouble-free, but I'm not a DIYer, and that might be a little frustrating for a first-timer...

I agree with Sig, skimmer is a high priority, as are good lights.



sig said:


> Good approuch and I had Coroife Super 125. Never buy this one or 65
> Carmen can say more about these


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

How about this one. It's little bigger then you want though, but great deal. I know he was asking $600 for it before/

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-bir...uarium-Complete-for-Parrot-W0QQAdIdZ277402724


----------

